# Fish not eating



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok I'm pretty sure I know why my fish isn't eating. I have 5 swordtails in a ten gallon tank. I have a pretty resent post called "a little confused" if you need some info that might not be on here. I had bad water conditions so the male got fungus. Since then his tail has completely eroded off. I picked up API liquid fungus cure, I was looking for jungle but my LFS doesn't sell jungle products. The guy told me this would be the least harsh for the sake of my inverts. It turned my tank a neon green :S it's kinda cool. Ok so the male has been on the bottom for a couple days and not eating because he can't really swim. I don't have sinking pellets so I chopped up a baby carrot and tried to feed it to him but he just wouldn't bite. The other fish ate some of it though. I also tried just soaking some flakes and dropping it all around him but he doesn't seem interested. Any advise on making him eat? Also my other swordtail who appears to be healthy has like a bulging eye or something... It's really weird. It's not really bulging I guess, but when she looks are you just one of her eyes are like thicker with a whitish substance. I have pics but my camera isn't hooking up to my computer because... it's a piece of crap? Lol I'll try posting pics as soon as I can. But is this eye problem due to fungus? It's very bizarre, it looks like clouded like when the water conditions are bad but only in one eye. Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright I woke up this morning and this fish is missing... I've moved the castle and car thing and he isn't in or around those. He isn't on the floor anywhere around the tank. I really have no idea where he could have gone but he is gone. So Yeah nevermind with this post :S


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like your fish has pop-eye. This starts out usually as a bacteria infection, so this should be treated with antibiotics, as well as the fin rot, which for your other fish is an extreme case that seemed to be left untreated for too long. Is the fungus medication helping at all? Fungus appears as a secondary infection, after initially just bacterial...usually when the bacteria infection is left untreated...

Do you have any pictures?
What are your current water parameters?
Do you have a separate hospital tank?
Which fish missing, the one without a tail or the one with pop-eye? 

My suggestion is to pick up a bigger tank, with good filtration and perform routine water changes and filter maintenance if you want to keep the fish healthy.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

JouteiMike said:


> Sounds like your fish has pop-eye. This starts out usually as a bacteria infection, so this should be treated with antibiotics, as well as the fin rot, which for your other fish is an extreme case that seemed to be left untreated for too long. Is the fungus medication helping at all? Fungus appears as a secondary infection, after initially just bacterial...usually when the bacteria infection is left untreated...
> 
> Do you have any pictures?
> What are your current water parameters?
> ...


 Ok, I have been trying so hard to get pics, but my computer upstairs has crashed so yeah I couldn't even get the crappy photos on here. Can I even test the water with the meds in the tank? It seems like the colour of the water would throw off the results. I don't have a separate tank as of right now, but I am working on that. The fish with like no tail is the one who disappeared (sorry I thought I said that the first time but I forgot) and like I've been looking at the fish that had the eye problem and it doesn't look like anything is wrong with it anymore :S I'm getting so frustrated I would really like to know where the fish went off too.. It's not like it would have gotten very far. I'll go look at the fish that had the eye problem... Ok, now that I have checked the eye problem is gone but theres like... looks to be a scale missing or something on another fish. Jeez I'm just full of problems, sorry. And I just discovered this camera works on this computer (yay) I'm not 100% sure how to post pictures so this may take a few trys.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok thats the fish with like the missing scale or whatever








This is the one that had an eye problem thats gone now.








And this is just overall what my tank looks like now after these meds... :? Never really noticed all that algae until I saw this pic. Ha what good is my snail for then.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok a little more detail on the fish with the scale thing, I realize I didn't give you much to go on, because yeah I couldn't get a pic of the side it's on. basically it looks like a little grove when you look at it from the side it is on. When you look at it from the other side it looks elevated, and thats what you can see in the picture. Thanks


----------

